# Mains charger wanted



## bigee (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm going to be looking to fit a mains charger for my leisure battery, has anyone got any recommendations for make, size, etc? Cost isn't as important as performance, i'm looking for a fully automatic charger that will do the job well, for a 115ah battery. Any ideas?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The dog's ********:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/CTEK-MXS-8-...F53S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328034309&sr=8-1

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

For the more budget conscious(me!!) check out the Lidl and Aldi automatic chargers,they periodically have them on offer for £12.99.They have special offers in different locations at different times,I am waiting for my local Lidl to get them back in stock. :wink: 
dogs dangly bits


----------



## bigee (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks, i'll take a look at the c-tek charger. Not quite so sure that the lidl charger would be a fully automatic leisure battery charger for £12.99 though.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

bigee said:


> Thanks, i'll take a look at the c-tek charger. Not quite so sure that the lidl charger would be a fully automatic leisure battery charger for £12.99 though.


I have a Lidl one too - works very well & has a 3 year guarantee into the bargain. 
Just a question - do you think a leisure battery charger is somehow different to a common or garden battery charger?

Edited to add - I've had the built-in Nordelettronica NE143 battery charger in our MH fail twice & on both occasions I've taken the Lidl one with us & used it on hook-up to keep the leisure battery topped up. No problem at all. 
The Nordelettronica NE143 is top of my worry list as to what is to fail next. The two replacements so far have been under warranty (after a bit of discussion with the second one :wink but if it does fail again I shall be looking for something better.


----------



## satchel (Aug 16, 2008)

Fitted the earlier C-TEK model a year ago that DABurleigh suggested. No probs so far, in fact forgotten all about it. however I did pick mine up from E-Bay at a greatly reduced price. Just purchased a Lidl one for the engine battery as not sure about the charging system in the van.
Satchel.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

I own the CTEK charger , quite glad having it. it offers a maintenance mode as well

Jan


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

bigee said:


> Thanks, i'll take a look at the c-tek charger. Not quite so sure that the lidl charger would be a fully automatic leisure battery charger for £12.99 though.


Quite understandable bigee,it seems too good to be true at that price and I thought exactly the same as you.

Check out the reviews at money saving expert and pistonheads.

It could allay your fears and save your bank balance. :wink:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Lidl ones were around in many stores last week and now there are quite a lot on Ebay at prices up to £29. Watch out for those trying to make a quick buck, the brand name is Ultimate Speed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have two Lidl ones at about €15. each.
They are fully automatic and have kept our car batteries topped up for up to 6 months. 

Ray.


----------



## bigee (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies, maybe cheaper is better? I'll also have a look at the lidl chargers before i make any decisions.


----------

